# Chicken Fried Steak variations



## 4meandthem (Sep 7, 2011)

I would like to hear about your variations on the classic Chicken Fried Steak and/or how you serve it.

I make mine by breading and frying cube steak and then I top it with a slice of tomatoe, a couple of slices of avacado, and then a slice of swiss cheese. I pop it under the broiler for a few minutes to melt the chese.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 7, 2011)

Top round....tenderized....coated and fried. White/cream gravy on top....With French Fries...Smashed tators for those that want them..


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what the classic version is. I've made it with both white gravy and brown gravy from the skillet is was cooking in. 
Pounded (tenderized) cube steak dredged in seasoned flour, egg wash with a little hot sauce, then dredged again. Fried, flipped, a little stock added for steaming, covered, 15 minutes later I'm eating.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2011)

Creamed gravy with lots of cracked pepper, mashed potato, overcooked peas or carrots as a side.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2011)

A local diner serves it for breakfast with sausage gravy!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> A local diner serves it for breakfast with sausage gravy!


 
Now that's just plain decadent. And I want some.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, we don't go there for breakfast often enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2011)

Cubed steak, breaded and fried in bacon grease.  In another pan, fry up breakfast sausage and make a cream gravy out of it with a whole bunch of pepper.   Now it depends on whether you are eating breakfast, lunch or dinner what gets served with it.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 7, 2011)

Locally they bread and deep fry a tenderized cube steak, then smother it with thick white gravy and serve it with hash browns and biscuits. You can hear arteries pop and snap, and paramedics are put on standby whenever anyone receives that breakfast platter!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 7, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Locally they bread and deep fry a tenderized cube steak, then smother it with thick white gravy and serve it with hash browns and biscuits. You can hear arteries pop and snap, and paramedics are put on standby whenever anyone receives that breakfast platter!



Yeah, I'm not supposed to eat it anymore...I do anyway, I figure either the Lipitor knocks it out or the steak wins.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 8, 2011)

4meandthem said:


> I would like to hear about your variations on the classic Chicken Fried Steak and/or how you serve it.
> 
> I make mine by breading and frying cube steak and then I top it with a slice of tomatoe, a couple of slices of avacado, and then a slice of swiss cheese. I pop it under the broiler for a few minutes to melt the chese.



That sounds so good to me, and so "California" 4me!  
You should call it "California Chicken Fried Steak".


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 8, 2011)

Cube steaks, dredged in seasoned flour, fried in bacon drippings usually drizzled with a peppered milk gravy that literally screams for a good mashed and a veggie .


----------



## BigAL (Sep 9, 2011)

The "usual" out here is sausage gravy over well fried minute steak w/a side of mash.  A way we also like it is as a sammie, chicken fry covered w/nacho cheese on a bun.

Any way you do it, it will be good.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 9, 2011)

Tenderized cube steak, bathed in cayenne egg wash, pressed into salt and pepper flour until all surfaces are heavily coated then pan fried in bacon fat until GBD.  De-glaze pan with brandy and build cream gravy from the drippings.  Serve mashed potatoes, and black eye peas. 

.40


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 9, 2011)

forty_caliber said:


> Tenderized cube steak, bathed in cayenne egg wash, pressed into salt and pepper flour until all surfaces are heavily coated then pan fried in bacon fat until GBD.  De-glaze pan with brandy and build cream gravy from the drippings.  Serve mashed potatoes, and black eye peas.
> 
> .40



I'd eat my share of that!!! Good call on da peas!!!


----------



## texherp (Sep 9, 2011)

I season mine with a little allspice and lots of black pepper.  I also bread mine with flour-egg-flour and freeze them individually.  I fry them directly from frozen which allows the outside to crisp without overcooking the meat.  And I find it very important to have the oil deep enough to cover the top of the steak so the top doesn't get soggy.  I also fry them outside in a little cast iron skillet on an electric burner so I can really ramp up the heat to get it crisp and so it doesn't stink up the house.  I make chicken fried steak a lot!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 9, 2011)

texherp said:


> I season mine with a little allspice and lots of black pepper.  I also bread mine with flour-egg-flour and freeze them individually.  I fry them directly from frozen which allows the outside to crisp without overcooking the meat.  And I find it very important to have the oil deep enough to cover the top of the steak so the top doesn't get soggy.  I also fry them outside in a little cast iron skillet on an electric burner so I can really ramp up the heat to get it crisp and so it doesn't stink up the house.  I make chicken fried steak a lot!



Now that's a really great idea!  I'll remember that as I can't stand over cooked beef steaks, and love that brown crispy thing goin on.  
Great tip!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Now that's a really great idea! I'll remember that as I can't stand over cooked beef steaks, and love that brown crispy thing goin on.
> Great tip!


 
That works for hamburgers, too (without the coating of course), whether you are pan frying them or grilling them. It gives you a nice crust by the time the middle is that color we are not supposed to eat


----------



## chopper (Sep 9, 2011)

I would eat at any of your tables. I just love it cooked and served any way!


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That works for hamburgers, too (without the coating of course), whether you are pan frying them or grilling them. It gives you a nice crust by the time the middle is that color we are not supposed to eat



Sushhhhhhh..I hear ya!

Hey that reminds me, have you tried your turtles with frozen franks yet?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 9, 2011)

Not yet, but I haven't forgotten, Kayelle! 
I need to make a special effort to pick up packaged franks like Oscar Mayer or similar. They have a rounder end that works better for cutting the toes than my usual brand of link hot dogs encased in lamb intestines for that extra snap 

Got plenty of bacon, too. Another turtle burger is on my shortlist.


----------



## DMerry (Sep 9, 2011)

I coat the cube steaks with a mixture of flour and garlic powder, then fry them in extra virgin olive oil.  The EVOO gives the meat a great flavor.


----------



## msmofet (Sep 9, 2011)

I think the cooking a burger from frozen tastes rubbery.


----------

